# Is This Anybody You Know?



## Guest (Apr 27, 2019)

Bad stuff!


----------



## FireTurtle (Apr 27, 2019)

Yikes!


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Bad day there. I’m guessing that’s not the vibrio.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

A guy in wake forest nc got infected just handling raw shrimp. Re bagging. This occurred right after hurricane Florence


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Surffshr said:


> Bad day there. I’m guessing that’s not the vibrio.


According to the story, necrotizing fasciitis


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

None of this is anything new, it’s all been around since the natives were walking around throwing rocks at fish. There are just more people in the water, more unhealthy people that eat shitty food, drink too much and have a compromised immune system. Social media allows more people to hear about it and people think everything is getting worse or is something new. Back when there were only newspapers all this was just as prevalent just not so easily broadcast to the masses.
Nasty stuff, keep your wounds clean and stay healthy. If you are a drunk and get sick if you sleep with the fan on keep your ass out of the water. If you carry Hibiclens make sure it doesn’t get hot or it won’t work. Keep it in the ice chest, not rolling around in the hatch for five years where it will lose it’s effectiveness.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

fishnpreacher said:


> According to the story, necrotizing fasciitis


Necrotizing fasciitis is a general term for an infection by any infectious organism that follows fascial planes (i.e. every boundary between tissues) and causes tissue death. They did not mention the causative organism in the article.

Nate


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> Necrotizing fasciitis is a general term for an infection by any infectious organism that follows fascial planes (i.e. every boundary between tissues) and causes tissue death. They did not mention the causative organism in the article.
> 
> Nate


Probably Vibrio

*Vibrio vulnificus* is a species of Gram-negative, motile, curved rod-shaped (bacillus), pathogenic bacteria of the genus Vibrio. Present in marine environments such as estuaries, brackish ponds, or coastal areas, V. vulnificus is related to V. cholerae, the causative agent of cholera.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> if you sleep with the fan on keep your ass out of the water.


whatcha mean @Smackdaddy53 ?


----------



## Thomas C. Matthews (Jun 16, 2018)

Years ago we camped around Greens in Matagorda bay around the mouth of a small cut. The intent was to wake up the next morning and wade it. We woke up the next morning and saw a guide had gotten there in the dark and was wading the other side with customers. We figure we started from our side but the water was super warm and I did not see any bait. We knew that there were red fish way in the back but the guide would beat us there. So instead we waded out in front of the cut. There was a nice funnel shaped deep spot formed by a sandbar and it had bait and cool water. 

When we finally got back to the dock we found out that the guide had a small cut on his leg. It had become infected while out and he had to be life-flighted to the hospital. Stay out of warm water. If it feels like a warm bath I wont wade in it. Guide lived but still.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Every little knick gets a peroxide drench right after it happens and slathered in neosporin. Probably overkill and don’t really know if it works but Im paranoid of that crap. Won’t keep me off the water or out of it but it gives me a little piece of mind.


----------



## Scrather (Mar 12, 2018)

Unfortunately antibiotic resistance has spread across many types of bacteria, best to clean cuts right away and don’t ignore warning signs like soreness, redness etc.


----------



## Tailwaters (Apr 9, 2019)

That's some nasty stuff. My wife's uncle and his girl friend got it up N. She died within a couple of days. He had multiple things amputated and lived in the hospital for about two and a half months before passing on. We think he just gave up. Sad story that has gotten me paranoid and getting in the water with any open cuts.


----------



## tarponio (Jun 22, 2013)

Tailwaters said:


> That's some nasty stuff. My wife's uncle and his girl friend got it up N. She died within a couple of days. He had multiple things amputated and lived in the hospital for about two and a half months before passing on. We think he just gave up. Sad story that has gotten me paranoid and getting in the water with any open cuts.


Dang that is brutal.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I had a friend who died from vibrio he contracted from the Gulf off the 'Bama coast. He fought it for years and would get better, then worse, then better. He ended up losing his left arm on one of the "worse" bouts with it, then finally lost his life. It's some nasty stuff.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

We're all exposed to Vv. All the time, over many years.
It's all about your immune system. You can't avoid it unless you avoid the water.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

MRichardson said:


> We're all exposed to Vv. All the time, over many years.
> It's all about your immune system. You can't avoid it unless you avoid the water.


Correct


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

The best anti-germ warfare solution is a mix of bleach and water.
Especially, use it on what we use to call fish/shellfish poisoning in the keys...basically a creeping crude from crawfish slime and coral scratches.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

NativeBone said:


> whatcha mean @Smackdaddy53 ?


You forgot the first part...
“If you are a drunk and get sick if you sleep with the fan on keep your ass out of the water.”
That means if you are a weakling and have a compromised immune system stay out of the water or you are more prone to contracting this flesh eating bacteria. It’s been around a lot longer than any of us have, nothing new as I stated.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

I have to agree with you but I still take every precaution I can. Of course I throw my 6’ Wally World cast net using my teeth so I’m sure I’ve ingested my fair share.....


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

https://www.foxnews.com/health/florida-woman-dies-flesh-eating-bacteria-infection-at-beach


----------

